# 2man limit



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Didn't know if we were going to fish, went to scout a place to see if we could get close to with the vehicle, if not we would have to walk for an hour just to get the place, lucky for us it was dry and were able to get within 200 meters, tournament size reds, cut mullet, they all ate it all the way to the stomach


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

More pics


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

MOre pictures


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

More pics


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

The machine


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

The bubba


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

two more pics


----------

